# attempt at labeling and simple packaging



## Northland Naturals (Mar 23, 2011)

here are three of my soaps with labeling and packaging.  i don't sell yet because i'm still learning so many different methods.  on my second batch of liquid soap and next i'll try HP.  here are the three i've got done so far.  takes so long to design the labels...

apologies for the large images























any feedback is welcome.  thank you for looking!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 23, 2011)

oh, and these are just snapshots from my iphone.  my wife is a photographer so hopefully at some point i'll convince her to help me get some better shots.


----------



## opalgirl (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like the look!


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Mar 23, 2011)

They look great!  Nice Job


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2011)

I think they look fantastic. They're easy to read, colorful to catch the eye and I like how the graphics match the scent. I think it all looks very professional. You did a great job on these labels.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree!  I think they look wonderful!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the solid color silhouettes.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 23, 2011)

I like the text you've chosen.
It stands out nicely.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 23, 2011)

Those look great I can easily visualise them as stock in a great shop somewhere :0)


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you all! very encouraging.  i'm a great admirer of all your soaps so it means a lot!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 23, 2011)

These look VERY nice, I also like the easy to read font you chose. Great job!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 24, 2011)

Great labels ... attractive in colour and design ... and easy to follow!  Congrats!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh and we need updated baby pics!!!


----------



## calico21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, but a weights and measure suggestion here. Only put the lower amount (4 oz). I don't know if you wholesale but the dept. of weights and measures will not fine if you are over 4oz but will if you're under the 5 oz. They're kinda picky. Then again you may never see them, but we did at our convenient store and they checked all non commercially made items.


----------



## Jerry S (Mar 25, 2011)

calico21 said:
			
		

> Very nice, but a weights and measure suggestion here. Only put the lower amount (4 oz). I don't know if you wholesale but the dept. of weights and measures will not fine if you are over 4oz but will if you're under the 5 oz. They're kinda picky. Then again you may never see them, but we did at our convenient store and they checked all non commercially made items.


I think I missed something here. I don't understand about the DWM fining you if your over 4oz., but will if your under 5....
Jerry S


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 25, 2011)

calico21 said:
			
		

> Very nice, but a weights and measure suggestion here. Only put the lower amount (4 oz). I don't know if you wholesale but the dept. of weights and measures will not fine if you are over 4oz but will if you're under the 5 oz. They're kinda picky. Then again you may never see them, but we did at our convenient store and they checked all non commercially made items.



good suggestion!  thanks for the input.  whenever i decide to move forward to sale (still a ways off), i will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## calico21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jerry S said:
			
		

> calico21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being a bit over the weight you list benefits the consumer in thier opinion, not having as much as you say is in it is looked at as fraudulent. 
I am sure the OP is wanting to be as close as she can on her labels so people know what theyre getting. Hence the 4oz-5oz because each bar does not weigh exactly the same, but if a bar weighs a bit over 4oz no one will complain. Not even the government dudes


----------



## Jerry S (Mar 25, 2011)

*labeling...*

Ok...I see what you mean now. I just thought that by putting 4 to 5 oz. (4-5) was clear enough to the consumer and the BWM's that the bar weight was in that range. Oh well, better to be safe than sorry....
By the way, you did a very nice job on those labels and I thought they were just fine. Good luck selling your soap....
Jerry S


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 27, 2011)

I think your packaging is just spectacular....great job!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like the graphics.  When labeling, you cannot use a range of weights, so use the smallest oz.  And, it's "av*o*cado."  I am confused, though, whether your soap is cold/hot process or from a premade base.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 28, 2011)

ewenique said:
			
		

> I really like the graphics.  When labeling, you cannot use a range of weights, so use the smallest oz.  And, it's "av*o*cado."  I am confused, though, whether your soap is cold/hot process or from a premade base.



it's all CP or CPOP.  good point about the verbiage, hadn't thought about that.  i was just trying to convey some of the key ingredients (relating to the scent) in a simple way, but i see your point!  great suggestion.  also, i'm incredibly embarrassed about the misspelling of avocado.  great catch!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 30, 2011)

look good, but white tea base? what does that mean, the fragrance?


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 30, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> look good, but white tea base? what does that mean, the fragrance?



i meant that i used white tea instead of straight water, but i'll be changing the verbiage based on the feedback i've received.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Apr 4, 2011)

i love your colors! so bright. I suppose it's just me and my designer eye looking at them, but there's an inconsistency in the way you break your descriptions up and the length, as in the fresh lime line. You have it running clear to the edge when it would have been much cleaner copy to break it with the whole phrase "fresh lime juice". As with the length in the OMH soap, too. It seems unbalanced with the line running to the edge. Also, the way you have the names of the soap staggered or off center. 

Overall, I like the simple design.


----------

